# Corfu



## vonny

hi everyone and HAPPY NEW YEAR,
hubby and i are thinking about going to CORFU for 3wks has anyone been and if so all advice welcome we are looking for campsites we dont like these big "village" type places but something bit smaller.Any info on route's ect most welcome we have quite a big van an AUTO-TRAIL as well so all comments welcome once again thanks


----------



## barryd

It depends when you are going. Between the end of October and May its pretty much tourist free. Mrs D and I have spent a lot of time on the Island, usually in Private Villas on the North East coast which is one of the most beautiful places I have ever been to.

We have never taken the van but have seen vans wilding in the hills or odd quiet beach. As far as I am aware there are two campsites in Ipsos and one in Paleokastritsa. Ipsos is on the North East coast but is your typical Greek Tat Resort. Everywhere north of Ipsos up to Kassiopi however is stunning with some lovely little coves, villages and some of the best Tavernas in Greece.

Paleokastritsa on the West coast is stunning and I did negotiate a deal with the campsite owner to winter there for I think €200 a month but we never went in the end. http://www.paleokastritsaholidays.com/camping.html

The roads around the island and up in the hills are generally fine but some of the roads down to some beaches can be steep and narrow. The best way to see the North east coast and all the little coves and Taverna's is to hire a speed boat from Spiros at Barbati for the day. Just north of Ipsos off the main road and signposted. Tell him the English hooligan sent you. If your brave you can go to Albania. We did but your not really supposed to.

There is a superb forum here http://www.agni.gr/ Taverna Agni in Agni is just superb. 10% of the population are ex pats so you will get loads of advice on there.

Corfu town is well worth a visit although parking for a van could be an issue. In season you can get a water taxi from Ipsos or a bus.

Saddle Tramp (les) on here is also a big fan I think.


----------



## peejay

Hi Vonny,

Never visited Corfu with the van but we have visited the mainland and Peloponnese a few times....

Most of the Italy Greece ferries have one route that drops off at Corfu on their way to Patras, see all the 2012 timetables and prices etc <here<

As far as I can see, routes that stop off at Corfu this year are...

Minoan from Venice, Anek from Venice and Superfast from Bari. Can't find anything from Ancona.

Camping on board is the cheapest option but there are also Camper special deals if you prefer a cabin, see the link I mentioned earlier.

You can get campsite reductions with Superfast ferries on campsites in the Harmonie campsite chain and Minoan with the Sunshine Camping Club but you'll have to check whether they still have any sites on Corfu. See the Ferry websites for more details.

Most cost effective route down to the ports is via Namur, Luxembourg, Metz, Strasbourg, Basel, San Gottard, Milan, then left for Venice or straight on for Bari. Of course Bari is a lot further than Venice so might be a bit far if time is tight.

From an old (2009) www.campinggreece.gr book I have there were a few sites on Corfu...

Camping Dionysos
Karda Beach
Camping Ipsos
Paradise village
Roda Beach
Karoussades Camping
Camping Paleokastritsa
Dolphin Camping
Camping Vatos

...but check these as it quite possible some smaller ones might have ceased trading in the current climate.

Searching for Greek stuff on the internet can be a bit hit and miss and frustrating at times, websites come and go, don't forget to search on 'Kerkyra' as well as 'Corfu'.

...and of course, don't forget to search all the posts in the Greece touring forum you're in at the moment :wink: .

Pete


----------



## mikebeaches

Arillas, on the northwest coast gets our vote. Like others, not been with the motorhome but outside peak season should be easy to wild it in the vicinity.

The little seaside village has more than a mile long sandy beach, including a naturist area at the north end. The locals are lovely and very laid back.

An excellent website, including an extensive forum is www.arillas.com The website is run by a local who runs a restaurant in the village.

All well worth a visit if you're touring the island. There are other attractive villages either side of Arillas (sometimes spelt with only on 'l' - Arilas)


----------

